# Heat Pressing Athletic Shorts, Hoodies, & Sweatpants



## twistedmetal95 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm new to this heat pressing business. As of now, i bought a 15x15 heat press, JPSS transfer paper, Laser 1 Opaque transfer paper, teflon sheets, and a couple shirts. Im using my Lexmark inkjet printer to print on the JPSS and im laser printing at the Fedex Office (Kinkos) for the Laser 1 Opaque transfer paper. I tried some designs on a couple 100% cotton shirts and they worked great, but now i want to print on athletic shorts, jerseys, hoodies, and sweatpants. I've been reading this forum for a week now and it seems like i have to use different materials for this type of heat pressing. So my questions are:

1) Do i need extra materials to print of these garments. If so, what do i need for each type of garment? 
2) Where can i go to find these items at the best price?
3) Where can i find hoodies at a wholesale price?

Any information will help a lot. Thanks


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

You're really talking about opening a WHOLE new can of worms. Inkjet and laserjet transfers will work on fleece material and maybe even some athletic shorts, but the hand (how heavy the transfer feels on the garment) will not be terrific. Those are great for photo transfers and one-offs, but if you're serious about getting into all different kinds of garments, you probably really need to look into a vinyl cutter and/or screenprinting equipment. You can search those areas of this forum for info on those; you can also find many good garment wholesalers on this site.

Good luck to you!


----------



## aspaUSA.com (Jan 5, 2010)

The other thing you could consider is Hot Split and Cold Peel transfers. It is very easy to print or have printed plastisol transfers that could be applied with your heat transfer press. The transfers could be one color or multi-color. They can be applied to T-Shirts, sweats, tote bags and lots of other wearables and non wearables. To find out where to get transfers made, do a google search for "custom transfers".

Good Luck.


----------

